# Everyone running a 9.5 in front/wanting to



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Recently tested out running one of my rears in front, which would be a 18x9.5 +20 with a 225/40 tire. And I don't think this is do able at my height at this offset and with that tire size (unless fender work was done?). If anyone else can chime in about this ? It probably had like 2mm of clearance from rim to coilover. I'm thinking +15 but then the tire will def rub. The concave all around looks so much better though. 

Some pics


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

looks great to me... 
I ran with 8.5 with a 25 et ....they're 9.5 with a 20 is almost the same thing... 

the only thing that's hard to determine is if the wheel rub the liner anywhere while turning... 

but i'm sure there's plenty of ppl running 9+ up front


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I've ran a 8.5 +25 and +20, but anyways how's it almost the same?. 9.5 is a half inch wider on each side regardless of offset. And .5 inches = 12.7mm. Which means its sitting 12.7mm inside more. And that's more than the 5mm of offset. It's confusing to explain but it's not the same. 

It's looks so much better with 9.5 the concave.....that's what I want to know what people are running with a 9.5 (et and tire size) 

I already rub the liner at full lock with 8.5 +20 and 215/40. I'm not worried about it though its only at full lock.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Your car is sick.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Kacz07 said:


> Your car is sick.


 Thanks bro


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

you right, I wasn't thinking straight.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Krissrock said:


> you right, I wasn't thinking straight.


 No worries dude :thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Do it. Bump the camber in the front out a hair so it doesn't look as awkward and roll the piss out of the fenders.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Deceitful said:


> Do it. Bump the camber in the front out a hair so it doesn't look as awkward and roll the piss out of the fenders.


 Tweaking the camber more negative will mean I need less offset so I can clear the coilover. I wish it was just that easy lol I don't know how much our fenders will even roll since they barely have a lip in the first place


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

lucpost said:


> Tweaking the camber more negative will mean I need less offset so I can clear the coilover. I wish it was just that easy lol I don't know how much our fenders will even roll since they barely have a lip in the first place


 It won't affect the offset because you are moving the knuckle in it's entiretly. The wheels are always set at a fixed offset. And you can roll them pretty damn flat, I have mine completely folded up.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Deceitful said:


> It won't affect the offset because you are moving the knuckle in it's entiretly. The wheels are always set at a fixed offset. And you can roll them pretty damn flat, I have mine completely folded up.


 Hmmmmm you got me thinking now.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That photo you posted looks spot on. Maybe a 215/40/18 tire though would help with any rubbing?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Neb said:


> That photo you posted looks spot on. Maybe a 215/40/18 tire though would help with any rubbing?


 You don't think the rim is too close to the coil? I don't think ill rub that bad if I roll those lips.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

lucpost said:


> You don't think the rim is too close to the coil? I don't think ill rub that bad if I roll those lips.


I've seen closer fitment to the coil. You're fine


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

deceitful- what are you running?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lucpost said:


> You don't think the rim is too close to the coil? I don't think ill rub that bad if I roll those lips.


nope. It's not like there is flex for it to touch the coil anyway.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

There is a M5 that comes in for service at my dealership and he's rolling around 335 mm tires and what looks to be 12" wide wheels on the rear, i remember trying to but a credit card between his wheel and shock and it was tight... he's been rolling that way for over a year with no problems


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Correct me If I'm wrong but I thought Jaymo's Rs's were 9.5?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

2mm of clearance is more then enough
it should not change, if it does that means something has bent


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

and i ran 9.5 et20 on my TT with Rotiform Nues

but also dont forget every wheel structure is different
some may have a thicker barrel lip then others


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

lucpost said:


> deceitful- what are you running?


9 et15 2.5inch lips in front. I could easily add a half inch barrell to the back, but I want my stretch to be matched evenly all around.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> and i ran 9.5 et20 on my TT with Rotiform Nues
> 
> but also dont forget every wheel structure is different
> some may have a thicker barrel lip then others


Tire size ? Did you rub fender liner ?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

lucpost said:


> Tire size ? Did you rub fender liner ?


225/40/18 falken 512 which is really equvilent to a 215 of another brand. 
Fender liner? Yea probably. Thats bc i was really low though


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

9.5 et23 up front


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks $$$ :beer: Will have to say hi at a show sometime


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> 225/40/18 falken 512 which is really equvilent to a 215 of another brand.
> Fender liner? Yea probably. Thats bc i was really low though


Yeah I'm running the 912s which is only a bit wider then the 512s. 



veeko said:


> 9.5 et23 up front


:thumbup: Awesome dude, what tire size? Looks sooo much better with the 9.5 in front.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

lucpost said:


> Yeah I'm running the 912s which is only a bit wider then the 512s.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Awesome dude, what tire size? Looks sooo much better with the 9.5 in front.


Air ride stance and static dtance are different. The way that looks on his car would poke more on ur car on coils


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> Air ride stance and static dtance are different. The way that looks on his car would poke more on ur car on coils


This is true and I guess it depends on the thickness of the strut as well.


----------

